# Twmaster's little workshop of horror!



## Twmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

Spent some time in the workshop today. I donated a bunch of old Rivett lathe parts to the Colt Arms Museum yesterday so a considerable amount of space has been freed up.

My shop is located in a spare bedroom of my house. It's 13x11 feet. 

When you walk in the first thing is my Atlas 618 and a cheapo bench grinder.






Next, you see the 1909 Rivett #8 Precision Lathe. It's being restored. I'm awaiting a few parts at present. I likley should move it out of the shop to make use of the space.

I have a nifty little vibratory tumbler on the lathe table and a small hydraulic press sitting on the floor.






My tool box rounds out this pic.






Next we have the Taig milling machine, a cheap Chinese drill press and a borrowed Taig lathe. I'm kinda a clutter bug so my benches are not usually this tidy. There's an old shop vac under the table to get at the mountains of swarf the mill tosses everywhere.






Last we have the shelves. This is stowage for my metal stocks, tooling, engine parts and pretty much anything else I use with regularity or am too lazy to put elsewhere.






Anyhow, there it is. My refuge from the world.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ariz (Dec 19, 2009)

a nice refuge twmaster, and being at home I suppose it's comfortable and easy to reach


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, nice shop. I see we drink the same type of coffee.

Kenny


----------



## tel (Dec 19, 2009)

A nice shop indeed. One that I could be very comfortable in.


----------



## Bernd (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice comfy little shop you got there. Thm: 

Those shelfs look like they are straining a little to hold up all that metal. :big:

I don't know though, swarf and bedroom just don't go together for some reason. Rof}

Bernd


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments fellows! It is comfy and convenient, but small. It's the only place inside the house for a shop to live in. I have no garage and my basement is an apartment that is rented out. So this is it or nothing.

Those shelves surprise me at what they will hold. I tried to move the short shelf just a tiny bit yesterday. No chance.

My local grocer stopped carrying that coffee last year. Now I just buy what I can afford as I am unemployed right now.


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 20, 2009)

I hardly ever make it to this section of the forum, Mike, but I'm glad I checked in to see your shop. 
It looks like you have everything you need, and enough room to get around.

I would make one suggestion.  Move that bench grinder as far away from the lathe as you can get it. Having it that close is like using your lathe in a sand box.

Did Colt fix you up with the parts for your Rivett yet?

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Dean. Since I am moving in a few weeks the grinder will have to stay there. I'll stuff something in the discharge duct on the grinder....

It will get a proper stand once I get settled in OK.

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 20, 2009)

Man, I don't envy you having to haul up and move everything! 
I've thought about it once in a while. I live on a bit of a mountain, and figure someday, when I get to old to deal this much snow, I'll probably have to move into town, about five miles away. Hopefully, that won't be for some time, but when it comes, the first thing I need in a house is a toilet, and a room for the machines. Everything after that, I can deal with!
: )

Good luck with the move.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, moving stinks. I have yet to figure out how I am going to get all my stuff to Oklahoma... I -will- sacrifice furniture before machinery.

The Colt folks have a delivery date of Dec 29 for the parts to be delivered from the machine shop. I'm hoping to finally have what I need to get the #8 going other than the cast iron welding that needs to be done to replace two missing gear teeth.


----------

